# *List of international training camps/gyms*



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

A lot of people ask this question, so I thought I'd pop it up for reference. I'll keep updating this post as people post.

Now for your help. Post details of any international martial art gyms/camps here. Be sure to include:

*Name of camp:*

*Location:*

*Website/Contact:*

*Details/Review:*

Is this worth a sticky?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

This was resurected by Spam - Good old spam I'll sticky it and see if it gets some attention


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump! =(


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Seriously, no-one's willing to contribute? =|


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

shame no-one posted in here, would be good to find some good international training camps to visit


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

hhahahaha, I can't even get to my local camp at times! Good thought though. I could have dreamt about where on the globe I may visit as and when I either win the lottery of my kids move out!


----------



## shinobi (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is one 30 April - 4 May with 2 UFC fighters https://www.facebook.com/events/695234253923269/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------

